# Freie Kapazität einer SD Karte auslesen



## Kurzschluß (25 Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
könnte mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich auf meiner Steuerung (Typ 750-8212 ) die SD Karte auslesen kann. 
Home-Verzeichnis auf Speicherkarte ist aktiviert.
Mich interessiert hautsächlich die Freie Kapazität und Anzahl der Zugriffe.

Danke


----------



## KLM (27 Dezember 2020)

Moin,
ich hab aus dem Support Österreich ein Bsp. zum Lesen der freien Kapazitäten von Verzeichnissen. Allerdings hab ich keinen Schimmer, wie man hier im Forum Dateien anhängen kann 
Im Bsp. wir der Linux Befehl _df -h | grep /media/sd | awk '{printf "%s %s %s %s" $2,$3,$4,$5}'_ mittels SysProcessExecuteCommand2 verwendet.
Wenn Du die SD Karte zum Home gemacht hast, sollte /media/sd/ auch weiterhin funktionieren.
Ob man die Anzahl der Zugriff auslesen kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## KLM (27 Dezember 2020)

Gut versteckt die Funktion ...
Anhang anzeigen MemInfo_v1.3_eC1.8.export.zip


----------



## Kurzschluß (28 Dezember 2020)

Danke für Dein Beispiel KLM. Es funktioniert leider nicht. 
Habe es mit dem Verzeichnis ROOT und BOOT versucht.
Hast du vielleicht noch einen Tipp?


----------



## KLM (28 Dezember 2020)

Das Wurzelverzeichnis root spricht man mit einem einzelnen Schrägstrich ohne weitere Bezeichnung an. Sollte Deine SD Karte jedoch die Laufwerksbezeichnung BOOT tragen, hast Du die SD Karte nicht im WBM zum Home gemacht, sondern hast den PFC mit einem bootfähigem Image direkt von der SD gebootet, d.h. das Root liegt auf der SD. Einen virtuellen Link zur SD (/media/sd/) gibt es dann zwar noch, aber der führt natürlich ins Nichts, da keine weitere SD auf eine SD gemountet werden kann. Die SD ist ja schon das Root und somit kein Weiteres Laufwerk. Die Sinnhaftigkeit den PFC dauerhaft von der SD zu betreiben solltest Du selbst hinterfragen, aber die freie Speicherkapazität der gesamten SD musst Du in diesem Fall via Root abfragen.
Nachdem in diesem Fall nicht nur die Applikation auf der SD liegt, die beim Booten in den RAM geladen wird, und dann nur noch vereinzelte Zugriffe auf die SD erfolgen, hast Du das gesamte Linux auf der SD und damit extrem viel mehr Zugriffe. Deine SD Karte ist dann hoffentlich entweder besonders billig (weil Du sie alle 1..2 Jahre ersetzen musst) oder besonders hochwertig. Aber selbst die besten SD Karten haben eine begrenzte Anzahl von Schreib-/Lesezugriffen.


----------

